# (From Serena Blanchflower) Appeal and Pledge for donations to MERGE



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

Permission to repost>From Serena Blanchflower [serena###blanchflower.me.uk]As you probably know, there is a desperate need for funding forbiomedical research into ME and, as the government isn't currentlyfunding this, the money has to be raised from donations. This isespecially important at the moment as there are a number of verypositive lines of research going on these can only continue if fundingis available.Without significant medical breakthroughs, the future looks pretty bleakfor many people with ME, especially for those of us who are moreseverely affected.MERGE is one of the principal charities supporting biomedical researchinto ME; you can find out more about ME, MERGE and the work they arefunding at http://www.meresearch.org.uk. I have set up a pledge to give Â£250 to MERGE, to fund much neededbiomedical research into ME but only if 25 other people will give Â£10each, by International ME Awareness Day, on 12th May 2006. Please visit my pledge site, at http://www.pledgebank.com/MEResearchand I hope you will choose sign up to the pledge (if you feel likegiving more than that, that would be wonderful and there are details ofhow to make donations on the MERGE website, athttp://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/help.html).Even though I've set the target at 25 people, I'm hoping we can get farmore than that taking part. Even if you don't feel able to helpfinancially, please can you help publicise this by letting other people,know about it. This could include forwarding this to friends and familywho you think would be interested, posting it to other relevant mailinglists or forums, and letting local ME support groups know about it. -- Cheers, SerenaI left the room with silent dignity, but caught my foot in the mat.(George & Weedon Grossmith)


----------

